# Moving to portugal alone



## Nadine_x (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi all! 

Im 20yrs old + seriously considering moving to the Algarve (specially Lagos or Luz) the only problem is il be going alone so i was wondering are their places were english people meet? (other than pubs + clubs though i will def be checking those out just in case lol) or is there anyone here that is about to or has just moved that would be interested?. Also i may have a job lined up but no accomodation, how would i go abouts looking to rent?

If anyone could help that would be great! 

Thanks x x x


----------



## solarq (Mar 28, 2008)

Olá,

what you do in Portugal, usually, if you are looking for a place to rent is to go to a local coffee-shop or grocery-store and ask the owner, if they know a place. You can also go through the streets and look for small white rectangular pieces of paper in the windows. That means, that the rooms are for rent. Then you knock at the next door to ask, if somebody could give you more information.

If this still works in Lagos, I don´t know. 

Anyway it will be very difficult to find a place in the Algarve area between 15th July and 1th of September. Vacation.


----------



## Janita (Feb 19, 2010)

*Feedback on relocating to Algarve*

Hello, did you end up moving to the Algarve and did you find a place to stay? Was it difficult for you to settle in the community being single? Are you still living in Algarve or have you moved on? I am from South Africa and would like to relocate to Algarve/Faro. Do you know where I can apply for jobs in the tourism or SPA industry? I am a qualified fitness and Pilates instructor.

Thanx xxxx


----------

